# Forcer resolution d'écran



## throwaway8301 (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Existe-t-il un moyen pour forcer une resolution d'écran sour os x ?
Car la seule resolution qu'il me propose est 1024x768 et mon écran est 1366x768..
Je precise que je suis sur hackintosh.


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2014)

Attends toi à ce que ton message soit déplacé dans cette section... Bricolo & hackintosh - Forum Mac

Et quelle est la résolution maxi de ta carte ?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2014)

normalement dans preferences systeme/moniteur
tu as deux choix resolution avec deux boutons
* optimisée pour l'écran
*A l'échélle

A l'échelle indique des  choix de résolutions



ceci dit s'agissant d'un hackintosh il peut y avoir des bizarreries
(et le sujet sera peut etre déplacé vers la section dédiée hackintosh)


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2014)

Sûrement, même.


----------



## throwaway8301 (31 Janvier 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Attends toi à ce que ton message soit déplacé dans cette section... Bricolo & hackintosh - Forum Mac
> 
> Et quelle est la résolution maxi de ta carte ?




Je ne connais pas la resolution maximum de ma carte, mais je sais que celle-ci supportait parfaitement le 1366x768 sous windows...
Mais dans à l'échelle il n'y a que 1024x768....


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2014)

Sans doute donc un problème de pilote pour Mac OS X, ce qui n'est guère étonnant dans ta situation.
Soit il y a un pilote mais ce n'est pas le bon ou il est mal installé.
Soit il n'y a pas de pilote et là...


----------



## throwaway8301 (1 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Sans doute donc un problème de pilote pour Mac OS X, ce qui n'est guère étonnant dans ta situation.
> Soit il y a un pilote mais ce n'est pas le bon ou il est mal installé.
> Soit il n'y a pas de pilote et là...



Un pilote s'appelle pas un kext sous mac ?
Et puis-je en trouver un ?


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2014)

Un pilote est effectivement une extension, au format _kext_.

Mais pour trouver le bon, aucune idée particulière (je ne m'occupe pas des _hackintosh_) sinon utiliser les moteurs de recherche et les forums spécialisés.


----------



## throwaway8301 (1 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Un pilote est effectivement une extension, au format _kext_.
> 
> Mais pour trouver le bon, aucune idée particulière (je ne m'occupe pas des _hackintosh_) sinon utiliser les moteurs de recherche et les forums spécialisés.




Je regarde mais il j'ai déjà regardé et je n'ai jamais rien trouvé pour mon intel gma...


----------

